# أزالة النجمة الزرقاء لوندوز xp



## م رشدي حموده (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أخواني الذين بعانون من وجود النجمة الزرقاء بسبب تنزيل التحديثات ، وذلك بسبب ان نسخة الوندوز XP ليست أصلية ،،،،،،
أليكم هذا البرنامج البسيط الذي يقوم بازالة هذه النجمة من على جهازك نهائيا .
كل ماعليك تفتح البرنامج واختار تشغيل ، هيظهر لك رسالة معناها ان برنامج النجمة فعلا موجود على جهازك ، وعندك خيارين Remove ......... & Close اضغط على أزالة ( Remove ) .... وبعد ان ينتهى ازالة النجمة اعمل رستارت للجهاز ( أعادة تشغيل ) ​ 
ولاتنسونااااا من صالح الدعااااااااء


----------



## م رشدي حموده (31 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## hakam66 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه كانت هذه النجمه مغلبيتني شكرا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا لمرورك العطر


----------



## اسامةطايل (21 أبريل 2014)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## gamal mahmoud (27 أبريل 2014)

thank you my dear , it is little thing but pretty like the white rose


----------



## zeid25 (8 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------

